# Your Favorite Neo-Classical



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The threads have really died out over the last week, so I thought I would mention that and try to start another one.

What is Your Favorite Neo-Classical?

Not sure what else to call it. That music that sounds like classical but really isn't a part of the tradition. It could be Jazz, Progressive Rock, Folk, Electronic, or ??? Try to make suggestions be aligned to the level of skill and quality of classical.

I have several, here is a nice start.





Pekka Pohjola - Try to remember


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Duke Ellington with Mahalia Jackson - Come Sunday





Duke Ellington - Le sucrier velours (arranged for string quartet)





I'm particularly fond of this "neo-baroque" version of the famous bossanova tune Manha de carnaval, written by Luis Bonfà. The voice of Luciana Elisondo is simply beautiful.





Van der graaf generator - Refugees





Nico - Afraid (and other songs of her like Janitor of lunacy or The Falconer)





Nick Drake - Way to blue





Randy Newman - In Germany before the war


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not sure I like the term "neo-classical" to describe what you are referring to, but I get what you are describing.

A lot of the non-classical music I listen to falls into this realm. Almost the entire progressive sub-genre of avant-garde prog (sometimes referred to as avant-prog, or an older term RIO, which stands for Rock in Opposition) falls squarely into what you are describing.

Univers Zero, Aranis, Art Zoyd, Thinking Plague, Motor Totemist Guild, Far Corner, Henry Cow, Birdsongs of the Mesozoic, Discus, Ensemble Nimbus, and many, many more.

Unlike most prog bands, whose classical influence tends to be from the Classical, Romantic or early 20th century, these bands are influenced mostly by composers of the mid to late 20th century and contemporary periods.

Many of these bands have members who graduated from classical schools, who 'moonlight' in these bands, along with their usual classical gigs.

Bands of this type also tend to use instruments not typically associated with rock. Oboes, bassoons, violins, violas, cellos, accordions, make regular appearances in these bands.

Aranis from Belgium:






Utotem from USA:






Typographica from Japan:


----------

